# Posts disappear



## joesfolk (Dec 23, 2013)

Why is it that my posts disappear from the right side of the sight under recent topics?  I just posted about sirloin tip roast this morning and the post is gone though older posts are still there.  Does some administrator take umbarage with my posts?   This happens every time I post these days.E


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh no, Joesfolk, sounds like a question for Janet.  Nobody is taking umberage, especially for you!


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks..maybe Janet will comment.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 23, 2013)

I see your post there. Right above "Petty Vents".


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes it's there now but wasn't earlier. This has happened several times before and is very frustrating to me.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 23, 2013)

I think that unless it has a new post in it, it will not show up in the new posts.  

So you posted it but perhaps nobody had responded yet.  

Once there is a response to a post it will show in the new posts section.


----------

